# water to air intercooler set ups



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

so lets see them, i will be running one with no ice tank just a radiator at first, just wanting to see how you buys have them situated in your bays. 


thanks

mine is hooked to a aba with customer short runner with throttle body on drivers side. will run 2.5in piping from turbo and 3in to the throttle body.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Bill Schimmel did my set up :thumbup:


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

What pumps you guys running


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

for now i will be running a vr6 after run coolant pump, then when i get my ice tank i will run a cobra pump. 

now remember im over killing this, 1000hp rated core will only have 350 hp put threw it so its plenty efficient.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is my AWIC setup..








and pump in place of the AC..








Steve


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i also run a close lopped system, for this, having the biggest most efficent heat exchanger is key,and well placed for airflow. i also use a 24v after run pump wired to ignition. i will be making a small tank for extra capacity and ice capabilities:beer:


----------



## A2TDI (Apr 8, 2004)

i run a 850 gph bilge pump from a boat it works great and they are cheap.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

frozenbost.com

type 9 core
bosch cobra pump
3/4" plumbing
type 118 heat exchanger

crazy how much of a temp difference there is after pulls from the hot side of the intercooler to the cold side. no reservoir either, just a large heat exchanger


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I went a bit extensive with mine. Everything is 1" id: fittings, lines etc.

LFP ford cobra heat exchanger, modified for 1" npt fittings. 2 spal 6" pullers behind it:






























Precision 1000hp core:










Stewart components 55gpm water pump










6 gal. reserve tank fit to my trunk:

to:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

good stuff here, anyone integrate an AWIC core into their intake manifold?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Juan, dude that builds the SRI's for vr motors has done that a while going back.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

HPA do one..
Steve


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> good stuff here, anyone integrate an AWIC core into their intake manifold?































































































































AWIC ABA INTAKE



bulldogger72 said:


> AWIC intake manifold for ABA motor
> *MUST use the ABF alternator setup*
> core is from Bell, rated for 400+whp
> *$800 shipped*


*Thinking of doing something similar*

*Any thoughts*


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Jesus:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Amazing work. Is there V6 24v inlets available?
Steve


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

here is my set up, cobra pump, 1000hp core, mounted in the cab..


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

spitfire481 said:


> frozenbost.com
> 
> type 9 core
> bosch cobra pump
> ...


carbon fiber rad support cover thingy? where does one acquire such a thing?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Jones84 said:


> here is my set up, cobra pump, 1000hp core, mounted in the cab..


Just curious, what factors contributed to your decision to place the IC in the car?


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

It's a mark1. Not much space.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Fast929 said:


> It's a mark1. Not much space.


Yes it a turbo MK1 16v so space is tight. it just worked out that way. it cleaned up the bay and helped move some of the weight back. this is my drag car. Looking to run in the 10s next year.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gotta love a big turbo MKI

450whp MKI 20v here:beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> good stuff here, anyone integrate an AWIC core into their intake manifold?





02oettingera4 said:


> First a little background.The car was bought last year a week before fall show n go fromm matt in az. I drove the car back from az. to ct. It was a perfect start for my project.
> I keep the ouside pretty much the same with the exception of new tails,mirrors and a few cosmetic fixes and touches. The inside was another story though. I swapped the leather for fk race seats, schroth harnesses, and 6 yards of suede.( all trim panels,headliner,false floor,trunk panels and shift boots.) Next I decided to make the car as fast as it looked with the help of my good friends at SLEEPERS PERFORMANCE. Alot of work has gone into makin this car and more still needs to be done but ive been nothing less that amazed up to this point. The car has turned out way better that I could have imagined and cant wait for it to be finished. the following parts were used..
> performance:
> custom kinetic T67 turbo
> ...


----------

